# ***Baby Mimi new pics!!***



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi friends!!
I just received baby Mimi's pictures of the week! She looks so much more tan now, and she much furrier! 
Hope you enjoy them as much as I did!

Only 9 more days to go! 















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

How cute is she! Her markings are beautiful I love all that tan


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Blazer said:


> How cute is she! Her markings are beautiful I love all that tan


Thank you!! Me too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ohhh I looooove! 
Look at her sparkly eyes. She's so pretty.
Perfect gf for Mylo. Love love love her!

I'm so happy for you. And for her, she'll have an awesome mom.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Her markings are so unique! It's like the tan is contouring her face. She's such a little pumpkin. You get her so soon! Exciting! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you LS! Her and Mylo are a match made in heaven! Wait til Melissa sees her!
Thanks Krystal! Her tan spots were barely visible up until this week, I wonder if she will have any tan above her little eyes?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. She's really chaned this week. She's so beautiful. Reminds me so much of baby Mylo...I'm feeling all nostalgic now! Can't wait 'till you get her.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She is so precious! I love her markings and that she is just a bundle of fur!

I am so excited for you!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh how adorable,not long to wait now


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, my goodness !!! she is so precious


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks girls!! I love sharing all of her photos w you! 
Elaine, pm me your Paypal email and my total love, it's that time!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ok . i'll pm you in alittle while


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG!!!!!! <3 Such a beauty. I can't wait to see her around Lola, Mojo and Leo. You have such a gorgeous pack, love them all!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love watching this baby grow! And she is still itsy bitsy! I think she's going to be quite small. She is beautiful!


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

She is so adorable! I any wait until you get her so you can post even more pics! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> OMG!!!!!! <3 Such a beauty. I can't wait to see her around Lola, Mojo and Leo. You have such a gorgeous pack, love them all!


Oh thank you Mayra. Ur always so sweet! I think it will take Lola lots of time to warm up, she's an alpha female!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I love watching this baby grow! And she is still itsy bitsy! I think she's going to be quite small. She is beautiful!


Thank you Trach! I hope I'm not driving everyone nuts w her weekly photos! I usually get a weekly weight too so I can chart her estimated weight but the breeder's son tried weighing himself on her tiny scale and broke it! Lol. Last week it was 3lbs! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Meg&Titus said:


> She is so adorable! I any wait until you get her so you can post even more pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana, did you say the baby weighs alittle over 3 pounds??? cause then you may want to go up one size on her new things .... or did you mean 2 pounds ?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Zorana, did you say the baby weighs alittle over 3 pounds??? cause then you may want to go up one size on her new things .... or did you mean 2 pounds ?


Sorry Elaine, she's charting 3lbs, she weighed 12 ounces last week! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhhh. ok, sorry i misunderstood . i'm going to get her things all wrapped up now then! i sent you a message


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Oh my! That's a little beauty queen!!!!!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hon, you are both so lucky - she is sooooo beautiful! I could snuggle her all day, and im sure you will! She will be so loved and well cared for too. xx


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> ohhhh. ok, sorry i misunderstood . i'm going to get her things all wrapped up now then! i sent you a message


Yay!! Thank you Elaine! Ur the best!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

missydawn said:


> Oh my! That's a little beauty queen!!!!!


Thank you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Hon, you are both so lucky - she is sooooo beautiful! I could snuggle her all day, and im sure you will! She will be so loved and well cared for too. xx


Thanks Rachel! I may have to send her your way for some extra snuggles! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Sweet Sweet Sweet. X


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute! Love her!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

You are right, her markings are really showing up now! She is such a tiny stunner!! If you look closely in the first pic she looks like she has eyelashes. What a perfect little lady!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh bless her! I adore that first picture what a little beaut!!! you must be bouncing off the walls with excitement!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That breeder really knows how to capture your heart with those wonderful pictures & the background. I don't know how you can stand not being able to hold & cuddle her!! She is just so precious!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my god, I could just smooch her from head to toe! What a beauty she is.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Omg..., she melts my heart!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

She is beautiful you must be so excited.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

She is so so sweet!!! How old wil she b when u get her?? On the side view she reminds me of a little rotti!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

The breeders makes her photos look like glamour shots! Lol. 
Thank for everyone's kind words, it's so nice to hear that you all like her as much as I do!
She will be 8 weeks when we pick her up, the same age that I got Leo (her brother) from last year. I was hoping to wait til 9 or 10 weeks but being that she is almost 6 hours away and I needed to find someone to come w me, march 2nd was the only day that worked out until April with my work schedule unfortunately. I think she will be fine! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ooohwaah, what a wee munchkin!!! I can see the tiniest little tan bits coming in over her eyes


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you LS! Her and Mylo are a match made in heaven! Wait til Melissa sees her!
> Thanks Krystal! Her tan spots were barely visible up until this week, I wonder if she will have any tan above her little eyes?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha. I only just saw this! I was posting on the way to work so I didn't have time to read the previous comments.


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I got pearl & diamond both at 8 weeks, diamond was actually only 7.5 weeks due to the breeder going away!! They were fit & healthy, & settled in perfectly! I think it helped that ruby likes to mother them both!! She is always cleaning them & teaching them things!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Ooohwaah, what a wee munchkin!!! I can see the tiniest little tan bits coming in over her eyes


I think so too, it's really hard to see! Did you decide about ur new baby yet? Any news?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

paynee's said:


> I got pearl & diamond both at 8 weeks, diamond was actually only 7.5 weeks due to the breeder going away!! They were fit & healthy, & settled in perfectly! I think it helped that ruby likes to mother them both!! She is always cleaning them & teaching them things!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww that's so cute! Lola is not motherly at all, so I'm hoping the boys welcome her nicely! My breeder said she was the first puppy in both litters to start eating kibble and she loves it! So as long as she is weaned, I am ready! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Haha. I only just saw this! I was posting on the way to work so I didn't have time to read the previous comments.


I thought you might like that!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Ohhh I looooove!
> Look at her sparkly eyes. She's so pretty.
> Perfect gf for Mylo. Love love love her!
> 
> I'm so happy for you. And for her, she'll have an awesome mom.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


>


Oh no you didn't!!! That is the cutest thing I have seen in a long time! Ur always so creative, coming up with the most adorable things!! Mylo was such a cutie (still is!). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She is gorgeous! Right around this time is when puppies then from weird alien phase to start looking like real Chis. I love it. Mimi is getting prettier every day. 

I can't wait til you bring her home!!

PS- I don't think Mimi's name is going to be able to be changed. We are all gonna be soooo used to calling her Mimi. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


>


Melissa, that is so cute! They really could be twins!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> She is gorgeous! Right around this time is when puppies then from weird alien phase to start looking like real Chis. I love it. Mimi is getting prettier every day.
> 
> I can't wait til you bring her home!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ashely! Ur right, she's finally looking like a chi puppy! It will be here before I know it, time has really flown by!
I think she may be stuck with Mimi forever! Jennifer said she's been calling her Mimi already too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh no you didn't!!! That is the cutest thing I have seen in a long time! Ur always so creative, coming up with the most adorable things!! Mylo was such a cutie (still is!).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. Just threw it together quickly to show how similar they are! It's midnight here and I still need to give the pups a quick bath before they go to my sisters tomorrow! I thought it would be amusing to add the hearts with what LS said


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Thanks. Just threw it together quickly to show how similar they are! It's midnight here and I still need to give the pups a quick bath before they go to my sisters tomorrow! I thought it would be amusing to add the hearts with what LS said


The hearts are what made me say "awwww!!!" Two black and tan peas in a pod! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


>


Oh my goodness how cute is this!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Love little Mimi, now I want a puppy (well not really, two is my limit). I did not have a chance to see all the puppy growth in mine.........it is amazing how quickly they change.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

What a gorgeous little face, so expressive! I love this age, when they're still tiny little beans but have moved on from looking like a hamster.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Love little Mimi, now I want a puppy (well not really, two is my limit). I did not have a chance to see all the puppy growth in mine.........it is amazing how quickly they change.


Long coats especially make such dramatic change! It's less noticeable with short coats, I think.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo changed very quickly but Willow not so much.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Love little Mimi, now I want a puppy (well not really, two is my limit). I did not have a chance to see all the puppy growth in mine.........it is amazing how quickly they change.


Thanks Jayda! I'm spreading puppy fever!! Sorry!
It really is amazing! Leo changed so much in the first few months, crazy! But fun to watch at the same time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Long coats especially make such dramatic change! It's less noticeable with short coats, I think.


I think so too! I also think short coats look more like chi's where as the long coats kinda don't, if that makes sense. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Thanks. Just threw it together quickly to show how similar they are! It's midnight here and I still need to give the pups a quick bath before they go to my sisters tomorrow! I thought it would be amusing to add the hearts with what LS said





It is SO adorable! Incredible how similar they look as pups. 
Mylo went from a ridiculously adorable pup to a hunk.
I really loved the collage you made. :love2: So sweet.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Adorable!!!!!! Cant wait til you bring her home!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

7 more days!!! :clock: :headbang: :love2: :cloud9: :love1: :cheer: ccasion9: :blob7:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> 7 more days!!! :clock: :headbang: :love2: :cloud9: :love1: :cheer: ccasion9: :blob7:


I know! Can you believe it??? Speaking of which, auntie Elaine's package came in today! Look at all of her goodies!






































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana, I love all of those! Mimi & Bella are going to match.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Zorana, I love all of those! Mimi & Bella are going to match.


Thanks! Me too! Lola has a few of those too! They can all match together!! I don't know if she will stay an xxs though, I think she's charting 3lbs now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks! Me too! Lola has a few of those too! They can all match together!! I don't know if she will stay an xxs though, I think she's charting 3lbs now.



Oh wow a whole 3 pounds! Mind as well get a Bullmastiff!   

Don't worry, if she outgrows her clothes, I'll buy this stuff from you, it doesn't
hurt to have doubles, especially since I can't find anything in our stores that fits
her. Elaine is my only source.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Oh wow a whole 3 pounds! Mind as well get a Bullmastiff!
> 
> Don't worry, if she outgrows her clothes, I'll buy this stuff from you, it doesn't
> hurt to have doubles, especially since I can't find anything in our stores that fits
> her. Elaine is my only source.


I know, right!! She's gonna be huge!!

Deal!! Bella always looks so beautiful in her ruff ruff outfits!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I know, right!! She's gonna be huge!!
> 
> Deal!! Bella always looks so beautiful in her ruff ruff outfits!
> 
> ...



GIANT!!!  Unbelievable, she'll eat you out of house & home! :lol: lol, I can go on all night with these jokes. 


Thank you for the compliment, Bella is blushing.  ...ok that is a lie, she's fast asleep on my boobs and could care less, but I DO! :daisy:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

By the way, that Carousel tank is BY FAR my favorite tank out of all my pups'
stuff. The way it fits, with those ridiculously adorable ruffles is just beyond
words. I can't wait to see your sweetie in it. :love2:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, you have to post a pic of her in every single one of those outfits!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh my gosh, you have to post a pic of her in every single one of those outfits!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha, I will for sure!! I can't wait!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol I thought u must hav decided on mimi!! She is so cute, & I LOVE her outfits!!! I hav just ordered diamond her first dress (although it might b big enough 2 fit pearl lol) & 2day she went to my daughters class for news & wore pearls first dress (now 2 small) so so cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Either I'm going crazy, or I know I posted in this thread.  I've gone through every page and do not see my post. :/ 

Anyway, your new baby is gorgeous!!! I know you are anxious to get her home. New puppies are so much fun!!

The new clothes are adorable!! Unless she grows a lot in the next week the XXS Ruff Ruff will probably be too big. The XXS Little Lily will probably fit perfect. It's teeny tiny. I've found the size charts on clothes to be very inaccurate. Either that or my pups are odd. :lol: The XXS Ruff Ruff fits Chance, and he weighs 4 lbs. I guess it depends on their shape? Anyway, I think if she stays under 4 lbs., they should fit fine. I've washed and dried our XXS Ellie, and here's how it fits on him. 



















PS- He doesn't wear girl clothes, I just wanted to see what size he'd wear in the Ruff Ruff for when I order from Elaine again.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

paynee's said:


> Lol I thought u must hav decided on mimi!! She is so cute, & I LOVE her outfits!!! I hav just ordered diamond her first dress (although it might b big enough 2 fit pearl lol) & 2day she went to my daughters class for news & wore pearls first dress (now 2 small) so so cute!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You will have to post pics! I wanna see it! I love chi pics, especially when they're dressed! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Either I'm going crazy, or I know I posted in this thread.  I've gone through every page and do not see my post. :/
> 
> Anyway, your new baby is gorgeous!!! I know you are anxious to get her home. New puppies are so much fun!!
> 
> ...


T, are you cross dressing you baby boy?? Lol, just kidding! You know I post pics of her weekly so I bet you commented on a previous post! Can u believe only 5 days to go?

I think the ruff ruff sizing depends more on shape and measurements than weight. Leo wears an xs (4.5lbs) and Lola wears a small (4.8lbs), Lola's chest is 1.5" bigger than Leo's making her go up a size. But then a medium is too big on mojo (8lbs) but small is too small! No luck for him, poor guy!

Chance is so adorable! I love his face, just wanna smooch him! Xox 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I think the ruff ruff sizing depends more on shape and measurements than weight.



YES, I find it's like that with most brands. Also I noticed some items in Ruff Ruff
are made larger than others. I think your baby girl might still fit into most of her
Ruff Ruff stuff full grown, unless she gets suuuuper fluffy. But hey, if she doesn't, 
you know where to find me, lol.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

5 MORE DAYS BABY!!! :blob8: ccasion9: ccasion7: :love5:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> 5 MORE DAYS BABY!!! :blob8: ccasion9: ccasion7: :love5:


I know?!!! It feels like yesterday it was 45 days!! Lol. Getting kinda nervous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I know?!!! It feels like yesterday it was 45 days!! Lol. Getting kinda nervous!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



It's a GOOD kind of nervous. It's so fun. To me it already feels like she is yours,
I think it'll all go well, you have the experience and tons of loooooooooooooove.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> I know! Can you believe it??? Speaking of which, auntie Elaine's package came in today! Look at all of her goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh we have both those hello kitty hoodies! love them.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> T, are you cross dressing you baby boy?? Lol, just kidding! You know I post pics of her weekly so I bet you commented on a previous post! Can u believe only 5 days to go?
> 
> I think the ruff ruff sizing depends more on shape and measurements than weight. Leo wears an xs (4.5lbs) and Lola wears a small (4.8lbs), Lola's chest is 1.5" bigger than Leo's making her go up a size. But then a medium is too big on mojo (8lbs) but small is too small! No luck for him, poor guy!
> 
> ...


Yes, he didn't want anyone to know about his cross dressing, and mean ole' Mama had to "out" him.  :lol: 

4 days, and counting!! :cheer:

Yeah, clothes sizing can be tricky. Plus it depends on how you like the fit. After buying so many outfits online based on size charts, and size recommendation, I figured out the hard way. I ended up with a ton of stuff too big. I've found if I go one size down from the recommended size, we usually end up with a perfect fit. I prefer the fit of hoodies and such to come about 1" from their tail. For boys I like the cut out underneath so they don't tinkle on it. Again, it's preference on fit, and what works better for the pups taste. I notice many prefer a snug, short fit. Where the garment ends before the full chest length. I like them longer on the body, and just enough room to where they don't/can't wiggle out of it. I posted a video of Gia doing her typical "rub myself out of my clothes." :lol: Overall I buy XXS in all brands for L, C & G. Jade is much harder to fit. 

Chance says thank you, and sends his love. :love5:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, forgot to mention. The Ellie hoodie is one of the smaller XXS's in Ruff Ruff. So maybe she'll be able to wear that one sooner. Elaine mentioned the dresses in that brand are a bit bigger/longer.


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

Aw I just now saw this thread! We're both in the same spot! Reuben is coming in 9 days for me and I know exactly how you feel! Crazy excited! She's SUPER cute by the way.

I hope the last several days pass by super quick! Before you know it she'll be in your arms and up to all kinds of mischief.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks! Me too! Lola has a few of those too! They can all match together!! I don't know if she will stay an xxs though, I think she's charting 3lbs now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Prince is 3 1/2 pounds and Ruff Ruff XS fits him with a little breathing room. If Mimi is 3 pounds she might still stay and XXS! Can't wait to see pictures of you when you bring her home. Remember if Leo needs a break he can come visit Lady!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the sizing help! I appreciate it! You're all the best!

Jayda, Leo would love to come visit you! I'm afraid he would never come back! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks for all the sizing help! I appreciate it! You're all the best!
> 
> Jayda, Leo would love to come visit you! I'm afraid he would never come back! Lol
> 
> ...


Nope Lady would steal him away to Vegas for a speedy wedding!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Nope Lady would steal him away to Vegas for a speedy wedding!


They're going to the chapel and they're gonna get married!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh! So cute and tiny! Not long now! Thanks for posting


----------

